# Sadness and smiles



## Wiredp (Jan 31, 2009)

My girlfriend surprised me with a present one day when she came home from work. It was a calendar of treemen from a mixture of local companies that had made this calendar in remembrance of a treeman from the area. The profits were going to his young daughter. I was glad to see the brotherhood of treemen supporting one another once again. The calendar was in honor of Rafe Kozaka who died while felling a tree in Richmond, MA. I thought you all might appreciate the efforts of these treemen as much as I did. I felt that although this story had a negative beginning that you might find it heartening. Here is a link telling a little bit about it.
https://www.berkshireeagle.com/ci_11174819


----------

